# Modifying for more fps



## bigjoe1986 (May 4, 2010)

I seen somewhere online where a guy had modified his pellet gun from the 495 fps to i think somewhere around 6 after it leaves the muzzle but still keeping it under 500fps where it would be measured if that makes any sense.If there is any way to really do this by still keeping it legal that someone knows of i would love to know.Basically looking to get more fps or power/range by doing some sort of mod

Thanks


----------

